# How do I know how many to make - ultimate breakfast casserole



## legend_018 (Aug 24, 2010)

The Ultimate Breakfast Casserole | Chickens in the Road

need enough for 12 people. I have no idea how many of these I should make.
Any ideas?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 24, 2010)

Email the author and ask her.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2010)

You probably could do two.  I imagine 6 servings out of each pan.  A lot depends on what else you are serving and who you are feeding.


----------



## Margaux (Aug 24, 2010)

I would think 1-2 eggs per person, so I'd probably triple the recipe. I always prefer to have too much food rather than not enough.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> The Ultimate Breakfast Casserole | Chickens in the Road
> 
> need enough for 12 people. I have no idea how many of these I should make.
> Any ideas?



I would make three of them for 12 people.  To me there's nothing worse than not having any leftovers after I've fed a group of people.  To me it means there was just barely enough.

We had two friends for brunch recently with a casserole like that, and the four of us had nice large portions with enough left for breakfast the next day for the two of us.

Two of the casseroles would probably be just enough, but I'd do three to be safe..


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 24, 2010)

My husband is having a foot ball draft and instead of in the afternoon, they are having it in the morning. With 2 small kids to take care - that is all I'm doing for them. LOL. Thanks so much for the ideasssss. So much appreciated. Now I have to decide 2 or 3.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> My husband is having a foot ball draft and instead of in the afternoon, they are having it in the morning. With 2 small kids to take care - that is all I'm doing for them. LOL. Thanks so much for the ideasssss. So much appreciated. Now I have to decide 2 or 3.....hmmmmmmm



*Twelve men?  *three is a must legend!!  Cut up a couple of melons the night before and you'll be all set.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree - do three.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> The Ultimate Breakfast Casserole | Chickens in the Road
> 
> need enough for 12 people. I have no idea how many of these I should make.
> Any ideas?


 
Well, the author uses a 9 x 13 casserole, and that should be big enough tfor 6 "regular" eaters, if you're not serving anything else.  By regular eaters, I mean no teen age boys, or football players. (You know, bottomless pits! )

This sounds like a really versatile dish, one where you can use whatever you like in terms of bread, meat, and other flavors, so it needs never be the same twice (or ... the same company won't recognize it the next time you make it.) I LOVE this kind of dish!

I think I'd make two 9 x 13 casseroles full. Sounds like one wouldn't object to having leftovers for supper or breakfast the next morning.

Or, you could make one 9 x 13 and one 8 x 8. That would probably be _exactly_ 12 portions.


----------

